# [solved] Platte(n): SError: { PHYRdyChg LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

## slick

Die hatte ich jetzt öfter mal ...

```
Apr 12 17:50:43 [kernel] ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO4

Apr 12 17:50:43 [kernel] ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1810000 action 0xe frozen

Apr 12 17:50:43 [kernel] ata2: SError: { PHYRdyChg LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

Apr 12 17:50:43 [kernel] ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1810000 action 0xe frozen

Apr 12 17:50:43 [kernel] ata1: SError: { PHYRdyChg LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata1: soft resetting link

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata1: EH complete

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata2: soft resetting link

Apr 12 17:50:48 [kernel] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Apr 12 17:50:49 [kernel] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Apr 12 17:50:49 [kernel] ata2: EH complete

Apr 12 17:50:49 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 12 17:50:49 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Apr 12 17:50:49 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
```

Neu ist jetzt:

```
Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: EH in SWNCQ mode,QC:qc_active 0xFFFF sactive 0xFFFF

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: SWNCQ:qc_active 0x2 defer_bits 0xFFFD last_issue_tag 0x1

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]   dhfis 0x2 dmafis 0x2 sdbfis 0x0

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: ATA_REG 0x41 ERR_REG 0x40

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: tag : dhfis dmafis sdbfis sacitve

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: tag 0x1: 1 1 0 1

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x1 SAct 0xffff SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: Ata error. fis:0x21

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:00:3f:18:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:08:3f:17:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:10:3f:19:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:18:3f:1a:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 3 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:20:3f:1b:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 4 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:28:bf:1b:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 5 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:30:3f:1c:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 6 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:38:3f:1d:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 7 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:48:3f:1e:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 9 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:50:bf:1e:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:58:3f:1f:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 11 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:60:bf:1f:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 12 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:68:3f:20:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 13 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:70:3f:21:96/01:00:05:00:00/40 tag 14 ncq 131072 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: cmd 60/80:78:3f:22:96/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 15 ncq 65536 in

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel]          res 41/40:0c:3f:17:96/40:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: soft resetting link

Apr 12 21:15:47 [kernel] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Apr 12 21:15:48 [kernel] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Apr 12 21:15:48 [kernel] ata2: EH complete

Apr 12 21:15:48 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

Apr 12 21:15:48 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Apr 12 21:15:48 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

or FUA

```

Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat? Ist die Platte hin? (die ist eigentlich brandneu)Last edited by slick on Fri Apr 17, 2009 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Heute kam noch das CD-Rom ein paarmal dazu:

```
Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel] ATAPI device hda:

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel]   Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel]   (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x10, ascq=0x90)

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel]   The failed "Read 10" packet command was:

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel]   "28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 64

Apr 14 14:19:49 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 8
```

Nicht das sich die Southbrigde (diesmal passiver Kühler an dem man sich schonmal die Finger verbrennt) schon wieder verabschiedet. (Asrock Penryn1600sli-110dB)

*bump*

----------

## Josef.95

Ähnliches hatte ich in der letzten Woche auch schon zwei mal.. mit meinen beiden WD740GD Platten (welche laut SMART in Ordnung sind) diese beiden Platten hängen hier an einem 3ware RAID Controller

hier mal ein /var/log/messages Auszug (dieser Fehler entstand plötzlich im laufendem Betrieb, nach ca. 4 Stunden Uptime)

```
Apr 13 00:06:55 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x2a) timed out, resetting card.                                   

Apr 13 00:08:19 kraftwerk64 3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x06:0x0015): No valid response during init connection.                                 

Apr 13 00:08:19 kraftwerk64 3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x06:0x0007): Initconnection failed while checking SRL.                                 

Apr 13 00:08:19 kraftwerk64 3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x06:0x0021): Compatibility check failed during reset sequence.                         

Apr 13 00:08:25 kraftwerk64 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0001): Controller reset occurred:resets=2.                                    

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Device not ready                                                                              

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK                                    

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Not Ready [current]                                                               

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Logical unit not ready, cause not reportable                                      

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 84160305                                                                

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 6258789                                                          

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 lost page write due to I/O error on sda5                                                                        

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Device not ready                                                                              

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK                                    

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Not Ready [current]                                                               

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Logical unit not ready, cause not reportable                                      

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 77606153                                                                

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 5439520                                                          

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 lost page write due to I/O error on sda5                                                                        

Apr 13 00:08:40 kraftwerk64 ReiserFS: sda5: warning: vs-13050: reiserfs_update_sd: i/o failure occurred trying to update [77703 80935 0x0 SD] stat data    
```

(sda5 ist meine /home Partition)

Ich vermute das es mit dem 2.6.29er Kernel zusammenhängen könnte, ich bin nun erst mal auf "gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4" zurück gewechselt, läuft nun bisher problemlos...

ist es bei dir auch mit einem 2.6.29er Kernel aufgetreten?

MfG

----------

## slick

Aktuelle Gentoo-Sources (2.6.27-r8) und unter dem aktuellen Vanilla (2.6.29.1). Platten sind Western Digital WD10EVCS.

Man liest viel darüber .. aber richtig schlau werde ich nicht daraus. Also die Meinungen gehen von IRQ Problemen mit Nvidia-Karten bis hin zu Ausbau von CD-ROMs wo es dann plötzlich wieder ging. Manche führen das auch scheinbar auf die onboard NIC zurück.

Tritt sporadisch auf, von 1x am Tag bis zu 1-2x / Stunde.

----------

## slick

Ich denke ich habs ... leider kann ichs nicht 100% nachvollziehen.

Es lag an der Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Diese teilt sich mit dem Sata-Controller einen Interrupt (10)

(gefunden durch dieses Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-754373.html)

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        220          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:       5908          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  2:          0          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  5:     118861          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1

  7:    1490189          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

  8:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

 10:    4558609          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, nvidia

 11:      11973          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, HDA Intel

 12:          4          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:     638383          0   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 15:      61897          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:   70978175   70977978   Local timer interrupts

RES:     213732     292533   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       1163       5751   function call interrupts

TLB:       2571       4105   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          1

MIS:          0
```

Nachdem ich den Gentoo Linux nVidia Guide nochmal durcharbeitet habe blieb ich bei Absatz 4.1 nochmal hängen. 

 *Quote:*   

> Um das zu überprüfen, sehen Sie sich den Inhalt von /proc/mtrr an: ... 
> 
> Jede Zeile sollte "write-back" oder "write-combining" enthalten. Wenn Sie eine Zeile mit "unreachable" darin sehen, müssen Sie eine Einstellung im BIOS ändern, um das zu beheben.
> 
> Booten Sie neu und gehen Sie ins BIOS. Suchen Sie dann die MTRR-Einstellungen (evtl. unter "CPU Settings"). Ändern Sie diese Einstellung von "continuous" zu "discrete" und booten Sie wieder Linux. Sie werden nun keine "uncachable" Einträge mehr finden und die 2D Beschleunigung sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren. 

 

Da ich 4 GB habe und /proc/mtrr nicht so aussah wie es sollte, habe ich ein wenig im Bios rumgespielt. Da gab es eine Einstellungen die so ähnlich lautete wie "Memory Remap" die ich ausgemacht habe. Evt. habe ich dabei aber noch an anderen Bios-Einstellungen gedreht. 

Danach kämmte ich nochmal den Kernel durch und deaktivierte (die warum auch immer gesetzte Option) "x86 PAT support" (CONFIG_X86_PAT).

Jetzt habe ich zwar statt den vorher verfügbaren 4GB nurnoch diese magischen 3,3 GB Ram, aber seitdem trat der Fehler nicht mehr auf. Auch die Meldung die nach dem Booten vorher immer kam:

```
Apr 15 14:36:29 [kernel] IRQ 10/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs
```

erscheint jetzt nicht mehr. Ich denke diese ist daher evt. ein guter Indikator für Probleme.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt genau das war was ich beschrieb, jetzt tut aber wieder alles und wer das Problem hat sollte erstmal sicherstellen das seine Grafikkarte gemäß den Howto eingerichtet ist und ggf. in den Bios-Optionen genauer nachsehen.

----------

